

Are there hard-coded evolutionary limits on how smart humans can become? - rickyconnolly
http://www.amitash.com/news/human-brains-unlikely-evolution-supermind.php

======
billswift
This is a re-post _without attribution_ from
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/12/111207104821.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/12/111207104821.htm)

which was discussed on Less Wrong
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/8sj/humans_shouldnt_mak...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/8sj/humans_shouldnt_make_themselves_smarter/)

